# Egg sharing with known recipient over 35



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to ask a hypothetical question. 

If I found a recipient who was willing to egg share with me when I'm over the age that clinics would accept normally (ie over 35), could the clinic still say no.

xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

emmmm not sure but id imagine clinics if you are paying privately should so as they will do ivf on much older ladies who have a very slim chance.
obviously the younger the egg doner the better. but i know many woman who have had bfps who are over 35 

id give them a ring and ask xxx good luck


----------

